# OCD Recovery Memes



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2020)

Source: Jon Hershfield  - Applying Mindfulness to Traditional CBT Tools


----------



## Daniel (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 2, 2020)

https://shop.iocdf.org/products/embrace-uncertainty-t-shirt


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2020)

Source: OCD Doodles


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2020)

Source: OCD Baltimore


----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2020)

Source: California OCD and Anxiety Treatment Center


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2020)

Source


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2020)

Study Reveals Roots of OCD - Neuroscience News
Nov 29, 2018

While OCD was once classified as an anxiety disorder, and patients are often anxious about their behavior, it’s now seen as a separate mental illness.

The anxiety that many OCD patients experience is now thought to be a secondary effect of their condition, brought on by recognizing that their repetitive behaviors are not needed but being unable to control the drive to do them.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 26, 2021)

OCD and the Art of the Meme Jon Hershfield and Elliot Kaminetzky - YouTube


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Aug 17, 2022)




----------

